# Will pay for help setting up sump!



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I need help setting up the sump of my saltwater tank. It is not predrilled so it needs an overflow box. All the plumbing needs to be done. I am in the construction business but putting this together is definitely a job for someone else who is familiar with these setups. I cannot afford leaks or floods. I need someone experienced that knows what he's doing. I will supply everything but will of course PAY for labor and experience. I am located in Langley area. Thanks


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

*tank*

give me a call-6045211510-bill


----------



## Mech Eng (Apr 21, 2010)

email me [email protected] if you're still looking


----------

